# Scratch Vanilla Pudding Recipe



## vilasman (Oct 21, 2006)

anybody have one?


----------



## amber (Oct 21, 2006)

This is not TNT (tried and true), but it sounds about right to me.

I assumed by "scratch" you meant homemade.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_29428,00.html

Thanks Alix! Forgot to hit "paste"


----------



## Alix (Oct 21, 2006)

amber? did you intend to include a link? Nothing here.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 21, 2006)

Mine is:

6 egg yolks
1 cup sugar
1/2 cornstarch
4 cups milk
1 tablespoon vanilla

I cook it in the microwave until it bubbles...stirring after the first 6 minutes...and then about every 3-4 minutes until bubbly.

I'm sure it could be cooked on the stove too, but I never have.


----------

